# دلــــيــــل الــتشغيــل...الذي يخطر على بالك؟



## المسلم84 (24 يناير 2009)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

خلال بحثي على الانترنت وقعت على كنز لمهندسي المعدات الطبية.
وهو موقع يحتوي على الألاف من أدلة المستخدمين و التشغيل...

وهذا هو الموقع...
http://mediserver.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=53

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله...

*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...​ *


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 يناير 2009)

يشرفني ان اكون اول من يرد على الموضوع

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## tdm (24 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## bassel hatem (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند المهداوي (24 يناير 2009)

والله موقع رائع فعلا وانا سجلت فيه من اول دخولي الى الموقع وهو موقع جديد ومازل تحت الانشاء وهو يطلب المشاركة باي ملف عن الاجهزة الطبية , اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## TEC-BOY (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخي موقع ولا اروع ....اتمني ان اد شيءا بالفرنسية .....كل التوفيق


----------



## رجاء ابوزينة (25 يناير 2009)

مشكر مسبقا على هذا الموقع 
بس انا جربت انزل منو بس ما بفتح معي .........


----------



## المسلم84 (26 يناير 2009)

رجاء ابوزينة قال:


> مشكر مسبقا على هذا الموقع
> بس انا جربت انزل منو بس ما بفتح معي .........




أختي هو الموقع لا زال تحت الإنشاء, هناك ملفات تنزل وملفات ما بتنزل...

صبركم شوي..

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهودك النيّرة وحرصك .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## bmeadil (26 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك..


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وأعطاك كل ماتتمناه وأشكرك من أعماق قلبي


----------



## الطب الحياتي (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور لكن ما يفتح اي ملف يجوز الاكروبات 2007 ؟


----------



## جاكس (5 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله 
على طول مواضيعك ممتازة و تفيد الجميع مشكور اخي على هذا الموقع 
و الله ينور دربك كما تساعد و تنير درب الجميع بمواضيعك 
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## therarocky (10 مارس 2009)

يعطيك 10000000 عافية على هالموقع الروعة 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## blackhorse (10 مارس 2009)

يعجز لسانى عن شكرك يا استاذ فى مواضيعك ومهندس فى اداؤك


----------



## سمير طايع (11 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس 
موقع الحقيقة لما يكتمل هايكون رائع


----------



## امين عبد الحميد (14 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## المسلم84 (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا على مروركم 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق....


----------



## ahmed ezzat (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور بارك لله فيك


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

نجد صعوبه في تنزيل الملفات نرجو المساعده


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووور اخي الحبيب


----------



## loveeee83 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين كثيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالللطيف محمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجازىك خير


----------



## المهندس عبووود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر وتقدير


----------



## المسلم84 (16 ديسمبر 2018)

^^


----------

